# Knotroot Foxtail



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A perennial pest....from Hay & Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/article-303-Knotroot-foxtail-A-new-bermudagrass-challenge.html


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Knotroot Foxtail has invaded our local bermuda hay fields. Pastora has been ineffective here.

The two major growers of bermuda hay locally are at a loss as to what approach to take. Each of these hay farmers sell a few thousand small squares each year and is their bread and butter as far as hay goes.

Vaseygrass also became a major problem this hear in bermuda and other types of hay. We found that Vaseygrass likes wet weather and we were wet this summer.

Between Vaseygrass and Knotroot Foxtail our haying became much more of a challenge this year and probably for years to come.

Then we were attacked by Bermuda Stem Maggots.


----------

